# Onkyo TX-NR809 volume too low, have to drive high volume



## reg.mem (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

I purchased my 809 3 weeks back. 

I am driving 5 speakers currently


Def Tech Bipolar BP-8020ST - Mains 
Def Tech ST SR-8040BP - Surrounds

I started of by running Audessy Multi XT and configured Speakers. but My Volume is very very low.

I have to run the AMP at 82 ( THX Ref ) Volume to be able to hear any thing meaningful.

Am I doing something wrong. Please guide me. I am lost and thinking of returning the receiver.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

reg.mem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased my 809 3 weeks back.
> 
> ...


Turn up your volume control in the setting menu. It goes up to +12 and I believe I have mine set at +8.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are the individual levels set to for each channel in the "speaker levels menu" been set to?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> What are the individual levels set to for each channel in the "speaker levels menu" been set to?


There's an actual system volume control in the settings menu that comes pre-set at 0. I had the same problem with mine after running Audyssey. It's not the levels for each speaker but the main system volume control that needs raised. I have mine set at +8


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

could be a number of things, If you dont run audyssey correctly including proper placement of the mic this can also affect the volume levels


----------



## reg.mem (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh great.. Thanks for the feedback.. I will try it once I reach home.

Danke!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you switch to dB view, a setting of 0dB on the AVR translates into 75dB at the listening position. If you have an SPL meter, you can double check that.


----------

